# Brown Tree Frog Care



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi I would like a pair of brown tree frogs to go with my collection and was wondering Amazing Amazon's Care sheet says they don't require heated water or any UV so is this true any tips would be great thanks.


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't heat mine, but do provide UV. They are nocturnal so you probably don't need it but do use calcium on the food you provide.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok cool thanks and what is the enclosure requirements for a pair or trio


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 4, 2013)

A small exoterra or fish tank will be fine. If you can have a land and water area they will appreciate it. They hide in logs, under rocks etc in the wild and will sit in the water to absorb it. The water should be fairly still and clean. You can make it as simple or complicated as you like. I am in the process of doing another vivarium similar to my Keelback vivarium but for my brown tree frogs. If you do a search for keelback vivarium you will come across another link where I use live plants etc.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 4, 2013)

The two species I'm looking at are the southern brown and the striped marsh do the southern browns require heating or UV and could you please post some pics of your setup.


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 4, 2013)

No heating required for either species. UV is optional but not 100% necessary. Use calcium powder for both when feeding and I will post images of the new enclosure when it is complete.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 4, 2013)

Um how often do you have to clean them and feed them.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 4, 2013)

And can Eastern Water Skinks live with them but does that mean ill need UV


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 4, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> Um how often do you have to clean them and feed them.



Approx how old are they?
I've got one brown tree frog on it's own & I probably throw in 3,4 crickets in every 2nd day.
Cleaning really just comes down to spot cleaning & making sure the water is fresh.
I've got soil & some plants in my enclosure so I just consider the frog waste as nutrients for the plants.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 4, 2013)

definitely don't need heat , mine Cossy came to me via a box of yes COS lettuce at work . We found it 3 days after delivery snuggled up in a lettuce . .It went to F A T S for re assignment


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 4, 2013)

eastern water skinks would eat brown tree frogs for a breakfast
i use uv for my ewingii, i mainly do it because it brings out their green colour haha!

heres a pic of my tank for 7 ewingii


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 4, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> eastern water skinks would eat brown tree frogs for a breakfast
> i use uv for my ewingii, i mainly do it because it brings out their green colour haha!
> 
> heres a pic of my tank for 7 ewingii



Only if they are green phase, don't get the OPs hopes up


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

ive got a trio of green phase southern browns and one of them has been fading in colour. do you know what might be causing this?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok cool thank you so much guys


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi also are frogs easily transportable like Can you put them in a water proof click clack and take them to a holiday house.


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Not particularly. You can move them about a bit but they do get stressed. 
I think maybe you should do a little bit more research


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you also keep two species together I want to keep 2 Southern Brown tree Frogs and 2 Striped Marsh Frogs can I do this or will they fight.


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Spotted marsh frogs and Southern brown tree frogs would be better. Striped marsh frogs are a big bit


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok thanks but what is the risk level of keeping my two species together


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

What two species? Striped marsh and Brown tree frogs?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes and I live In Lilydale and I have a holiday house in Sorrento if I transferred my frogs from there tank at my house to there holiday tank at my holiday house would that work well.


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Striped marsh frogs will eat pretty much anything that will fit in there mouth. So the Brown tree frogs could become frog food, depending on the size of your striped marsh and brown tree frogs. 
Its not ideal for them to be travelling back and forth especially when its an hour and a half car trip, and striped marsh frogs need UV lights which you would need to have at both tanks then. So no it wouldnt work well.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Really because a care sheet says striped marsh's don't need UV and can I please see your setup.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

And KristenJ how often do you feed yours


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 5, 2013)

Striped Marsh frogs don't need UV, only calcium supplementation. They are also not that much bigger than spotteds and certainly not that much bigger than browns, browns are 45mm max, striped are 50mm.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

And How long can you leave them when you go on holiday


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 5, 2013)

That depends on whether or not someone can check on them for you and you would probably not want the water to go too long with out being changed as the ph will go acid and it will get ammonia , frogs don't do well in bad water, especially aquatic species like marsh frogs.


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

As far as I'm aware Spotted marsh frogs don't need UV and striped Marsh frogs do. 
I don't have Striped marsh frogs but I'll show you my old tank that had spotted marsh frogs and brown tree frogs.
(the black bit is just hiding my details from when I got the tank. The store wrote my details on it)


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> And KristenJ how often do you feed yours


Every second day



KaotikJezta said:


> Striped Marsh frogs don't need UV, only calcium supplementation. They are also not that much bigger than spotteds and certainly not that much bigger than browns, browns are 45mm max, striped are 50mm.


Striped marsh can get up to 75mm. My mates striped marsh ate his spotted so I wouldnt risk it, but thats just me. As I said it depends on the size of the individuals


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank You So Much and how often do you change the water


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a filter and aquatic plants so I didnt change it very often. Once a month maybe? Just whenever it got dirty really.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Does a filter require electricity and how much does it add to your power bill


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 5, 2013)

I used to keep them here was my setup.
It got a bit too hot occasionally...


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 5, 2013)

hi, my green phase southern brown has been fading in colour, does anyone no why this might be happening? i also have 2 others in there with him


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 5, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> Does a filter require electricity and how much does it add to your power bill



Yes, filters do run on electricity & serious you're only looking at a couple bucks to your quarterly bill.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok cool Mum is saying only reptiles and amphibians that don't require electricity ill tell her about that though thanks


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 6, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> Ok cool Mum is saying only reptiles and amphibians that don't require electricity ill tell her about that though thanks



You've got to understand that you're creating an indoor environment for a creature that normally comes from the wild.
In this sense you're going to need electricity to provide light, heat & a means to filter the water.
Honestly the costs of electricity is very minimal compared to say providing food for a cat or dog all year round.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok


----------

